# Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (pic)



## goatilicious (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have four goats and a few days ago I noticed one of them had a strip of hair missing on the underside of chest (upper stomach). The skin is dry, flaky and red. Then I checked the other three and they had exactly the same problem!

I have attached a pic for you to look at. I have had a good look and I can't see any lice or little critters on the skin or on the hair on back (but it is hard to see on hair cause they are dark)

Anyone know what this is? Would really appreciate your help as want to get it sorted asap!

Thanks
Abigail


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (*

are these goats male? --possibly urine scald
what kind of bedding or ground are they on? is it wet or sandy?
anything like that on other parts of the body?

looks like it is on the breast bone and maybe they are laying on it and causing a wear? You can apply bag balm or neosporin and see if that helps but if they are in sandy ground that will only make th eissue worse since the sand would stick to the topical.


----------



## goatilicious (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (*

Thanks so much for the reply.

I have one male, three female, and they all have it in exactly the same place. There is nothing like it on any other parts of the body. They have straw/hay bedding and the ground is normally very dry mud, but there was a build up of straw/hay in the pen, especially where they like to lie down and hang out.

We are in Spain so ground is normally pretty dry but has been boggy in some parts (where build up of hay) when wet, but now as it is sooo hot again it is all pretty dry. We have raked a lot of the hay out but it is so thick and difficult to get rid of it all. There is kind of a layer of half composted hay and muck that is pretty solid and hard to get up.

What do you think it could be?

Thanks, Abigail


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (*

Once in a while we get something new to ponder...and Welcome from PA. I would clean it really good, and put some antibiotic or zinc oxide ointment on it. The zinc might stay on longer, and be more protective.

My goats had dry flaky skin...then I added BOSS to their feed and it's been much better. I'll be watching this to see what others say. Good luck!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (*

This is ... completely NORMAL! Lol I remember when I noticed it on my first ever pet goat and freaked out thinking something was wrong! But it is completely and utterly normal. It is simply their sternum where they lay on the ground - similar to the bald spots they get on their knees. Nothing to worry about at all 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (*

I have a goat that will put her chest on the ground and push with her back legs rubbing her chest on the ground. She has a calloused spot right where your goats do.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (*

Totally agree with Keren....as all 4 of my wethers have this.......it is where the area is calloused from laying on ground......my 2 heavier goats have the more calloused skin.......sometimes when I have them on the stand I clean the area good and rub something like bag balm into it.......it bothers me more than them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (*

Ditto...keren is right... :thumb:


----------



## goatilicious (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Dry, Flaky and Sore Skin on my Goats Chest - Need Help (*

Thanks so much everyone!! I feel so relieved knowing nothing is wrong 

So will it always be like this? Is there nothing you can do to help the hair grow back?


----------

